# Mission by matthews



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey im looking at buying the mission ux2 or the bear lights out 

has anyone shoot either of these bows shot both cant make up my mind 

give me feedback plz


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*im mean*

i meant the eliminator


----------



## arend (Jan 20, 2009)

i am completely new to bows but i bought a mission eliminator in December of 2008 and i like it very much. haven't found anything negative about it. But then again i do not have experience with other bows. 

arend


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

not sure about the eliminator but i own a mission journey and it is really sweet. really smooth and quiet. plus lifetime warranty from mathews...you'll love it:darkbeer:


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Bought a Mission X3 and very pleased with its performance. It shoots really fast and quiet. Great Bow! Plus it is made by and backed up by Mathews.


----------



## bowhunt03 (Apr 22, 2008)

*I shot one...*

I shot an eliminator twice now, and the second time shot it side by side with a journey. I didn't think there was that much difference between the journer and the eliminator. Deffinitly not $120 worth of difference. I also shot the X3 and thought the eliminator was just on a completely different level of performance. I have shot a PSE Nova for the last 5 years and haven't had much experience with top end bows. I am looking at upgrading and have been shooting a lot of $400-$600 dollar bows. The eliminator is at the top of my list, and unless I find something I like better before I get the money to buy it, it will be my next bow. Good luck with what ever you end up with.

Bowhunt03


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Mission will outshoot anything in it's price range. I have a Journey and it is a great shooting bow.


----------



## rhustek (Jul 14, 2008)

Missions are great bows and they also come with Matthews warranty.


----------

